
IT Automation Using Infrastructure as Code - jrause
https://www.tasktop.com/blog/software-defined-it-automation-using-infrastructure-as-code/
======
jrause
In this article I look at how Infrastructure as Code is used to manage IT
operations in the application delivery lifecycle. Any thoughts?

